# S4 ANDARINE



## cah1234 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi All,

I am looking at doing a cycle of andarine to assist with a shred but am getting mixed message when doing research about PCT. Do you need to do a PCT after this or would you be ok without one?

Thanks


----------

